# Windows Installer 3.1.0.0 and NET Framework 1.1, 2.0 Updates Issues



## sdnrgee (Feb 20, 2007)

Greetings...
I've researched quite a bit to try and troubleshoot this on my own, but I think my problem stems from the fact that I installed and may be am running the wrong version of Windows Installer on my system. Please don't laugh...do I have a 64bit or an 86bit or am I running Win NT like HiJack This says? I think I installed the WIndows Installer for x86 and not mine...or does it not make a difference. Hence, my WIndows Installer is set up to run automatically in services, but it keeps stopping despite my re-starting it right before I attempt to download the NET Framework updates. I uninstalled the NET 1.1 and 2.0 that I already had on my computer and tried to reinstall them after downloading and running the Windows Installer Cleanup Utility. I've unreg'd and reg'd Windows Installer. I attempted to run the WFP Scan and didn't know where I was going with that. I've read and read MS KB articles to a point where I am tired and thinking I might make things worse. I thought about uninstalling Windows Installer and re-installing and then it warns me that all sorts of programs, like every one, may not run, so I didn't go there.

So, I hope the above paragraph explains thoroughly what I've done, not done and what my issue is. Or not...so let me know what more info you need to assess. I'm perplexed and could use someone's help. Below is my HijackThis log and the #023's are shady items I know, but your advice as to what to fix, do, uninstall, re-install would be greatly appreciated.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.0 (BETA)
Scan saved at 2:06:43 PM, on 2/1/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\acs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32krn.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 4200 Series\lxbmbmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_FATIABA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 4200 Series\lxbmbmon.exe
C:\Program Files\VIAudioi\SBADeck\ADeck.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32kui.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Speeditup Free\SearchDefender.exe
C:\Program Files\UnH Solutions\IE Privacy Keeper\IEPrivacyKeeper.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mmc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\DOWNLOADED STUFF\HiJackThis_v2.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.searchgateway.net/search
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.searchgateway.net/search
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://www.searchgateway.net/search...:000000;GFNT:0000FF;GIMP:0000FF;FORID:11&q=%s
O2 - BHO: (no name) - AutorunsDisabled - (no file)
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: VMN Toolbar - {A057A204-BACC-4D26-8287-79A187E26987} - C:\PROGRA~1\VMNTOO~2\VMNTOO~1.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Logitech Hardware Abstraction Layer] KHALMNPR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lexmark 4200 Series] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 4200 Series\lxbmbmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTPreset] VTPreset.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EPSON Stylus C88 Series] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_FATIABA.EXE /P23 "EPSON Stylus C88 Series" /O6 "USB002" /M "Stylus C88"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kernel and Hardware Abstraction Layer] KHALMNPR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FaxCenterServer4_in_1] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 4200 Series\Fax\fm3032.exe" /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AudioDeck] C:\Program Files\VIAudioi\SBADeck\ADeck.exe 1
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nod32kui] "C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32kui.exe" /WAITSERVICE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Search Defender] "C:\Program Files\Speeditup Free\SearchDefender.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [IE Privacy Keeper] "C:\Program Files\UnH Solutions\IE Privacy Keeper\IEPrivacyKeeper.exe" -startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tucan] "C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\Temporary Directory 1 for AntiRootkit.zip\PAVARK.exe" /Monitor
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-1078081533-1383384898-682003330-1003\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-1078081533-1383384898-682003330-1003\..\Run: [Search Defender] "C:\Program Files\Speeditup Free\SearchDefender.exe" (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-1078081533-1383384898-682003330-1003\..\Run: [IE Privacy Keeper] "C:\Program Files\UnH Solutions\IE Privacy Keeper\IEPrivacyKeeper.exe" -startup (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-1078081533-1383384898-682003330-1003\..\Run: [Tucan] "C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\Temporary Directory 1 for AntiRootkit.zip\PAVARK.exe" /Monitor (User '?')
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech SetPoint.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {D799B0E4-BEDE-41d2-AEE0-1E3A1C4EF918} - C:\Program Files\UnH Solutions\IE Privacy Keeper\IEPrivacyKeeper.exe (HKCU)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: IE Privacy Keeper - {D799B0E4-BEDE-41d2-AEE0-1E3A1C4EF918} - C:\Program Files\UnH Solutions\IE Privacy Keeper\IEPrivacyKeeper.exe (HKCU)
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52/20070711/qtinstall.info.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1EF9F042-C2EB-4293-8213-474CAEEF531D} (TmHcmsX Control) - http://www.trendsecure.com/framework/control/en-US/activex/TmHcmsX.CAB
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/win...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1187860627687
O16 - DPF: {67A5F8DC-1A4B-4D66-9F24-A704AD929EEE} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.nvidia.com/content/DriverDownload/srl/2.0.0.1/sysreqlab2.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1187863995703
O16 - DPF: {6E718D87-6909-4FCE-92D4-EDCB2F725727} (Navigram Control) - http://www.navigram.com/engine/v906/Navigram.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O18 - Protocol: AutorunsDisabled - (no CLSID) - (no file)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Atheros Configuration Service (ACS) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\acs.exe
O23 - Service: ASP.NET State Service (aspnet_state) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\aspnet_state.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1150\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: IWFH - Unknown owner - C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\IWFH.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: NOD32 Kernel Service (NOD32krn) - Eset - C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32krn.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O24 - Desktop Component 0: (no name) - (no file)

--
End of file - 8161 bytes

Muchos Gracias in advance!


----------

